
Visualizing 100 Years of Ocean Shipping (2012) - benbreen
http://sappingattention.blogspot.com/2012/04/visualizing-ocean-shipping.html
======
PantaloonFlames
I'd like to see the slave trade voyages
([http://www.slavevoyages.org/tast/database/search.faces](http://www.slavevoyages.org/tast/database/search.faces))
mapped in a similar fashion.

has anyone done that?

~~~
benbreen
Not to my knowledge, and I agree, that would be very interesting.

This is the closest alternative so far, but the heat map visualization
approach is much less granular/doesn't do as much as could potentially done
with the slavevoyages.org data:
[http://mcb226.github.io/SlaveTrade/](http://mcb226.github.io/SlaveTrade/)

